# beautiful cantilever survivor this morning!



## Hastings (Oct 13, 2022)

Found this one a few days ago within an hour or two after it getting posted. They didn’t accept my first offer. I countered and heard nothing.  they called me this morning and said they’ll take my offer and really wanted me to have it. I couldn’t believe it. I thought I lost it..very happy today! The seller’s brother found it a few decades ago. May he rest in piece. Thank you sir for finding this beautiful bike and keeping it safe for the next person.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 13, 2022)

Very nice! Great ride! Congrats!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 13, 2022)

Congrats!  Nice find..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 13, 2022)

Beautiful- congrats !


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 13, 2022)

Nice score, Buddy!


----------



## eeapo (Oct 14, 2022)

That is nice, good for you.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 14, 2022)

Yeah, you’re stoked. Best color right there!  Great find and glad you got it.


----------



## 1439Mike (Oct 14, 2022)

Great find!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 15, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Found this one a few days ago within an hour or two after it getting posted. They didn’t accept my first offer. I countered and heard nothing.  they called me this morning and said they’ll take my offer and really wanted me to have it. I couldn’t believe it. I thought I lost it..very happy today! The seller’s brother found it a few decades ago. May he rest in piece. Thank you sir for finding this beautiful bike and keeping it safe for the next person.
> 
> View attachment 1711525
> 
> ...



Awesome find Is that staying with you?


----------



## Hastings (Oct 15, 2022)

Just cleaned the dust off with a damp cloth. Was going to leave it dusty but you couldn’t really see the red pins that great. Leaving it as is. When I ride it I’ll switch-er-roo wheels/saddle with another bike the night before. Thanks for reading my thread on what I’m doing with this bike! I’ll let you know when I find a reflector in the wild for the rack!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 15, 2022)

Original pictures from the seller for archive. Nice Rochester NY born.. like myself! 

Sold by
Gibauds main st. E at scio 

I’ll figure out the street numbers I think I have another bike same store.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2022)

@GTs58 48?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2022)

Fabulous bike!
Be sure and post it in the;
“Post your B6”  thread.
The more the merrier.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> @GTs58 48?




Yup, a slightly used complete 1948. The 48 numbers went from 5 numbers to 6 in the E series.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 16, 2022)

What a gem. Congrats! Glad you got it, and kinda a surprise too! Good Karma I'd say.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 16, 2022)

perfect match og reflector off of a rack that had 2 repaints fair-game jewel. Was a Lovely surprise cause the pics they sent didn’t show it all More fun that way lol. Thanks


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 21, 2022)

an OA bath will brighten it up for sure great find


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2022)

I'd be safe and just a careful scrub with 0000 & WD and it would look great.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 21, 2022)

Yeah I’m with Mark. Gentle subtle keep the look. Decals aren’t nice enough to go nuts on shiny paint. I like them as is.


----------

